# trapping cross overs



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

just wondering you guys think the best set for crossovers are. for very wide logs and thiner logs for smaller game


----------



## RocknRollHunter (Feb 27, 2009)

Usually for like mink, ****, skunks or other critters i just put a 1.5 duke on the log and stick some branches on either side of it. That way they have to step on the trap. If the log is sumerged a couple inches i pound a stake in it and put traps on each side of it and put a little bait on the stake. gets'em every time!
:sniper:


----------

